# Orange Chocolate Port Label



## Wade E (Sep 18, 2008)

Here is the label that I intend on using for my OCP. I had the White Chocolate Port label almost completely done when the program F;ed up and had to shut down!!!!!!!!







. Happens once in a great while but this time it really pissed me off as the swirl effect i had going was hard to do but I think I can do it again, not tonight though!


----------



## Joanie (Sep 19, 2008)

Wade, the two most important Photoshop words? "Save often!" I can't tell you the number of times kids at work spend on a project and lose what they have because they didn't save! It usually only takes one time of losing 40 minutes worth of work before they learn. 

I'm sorry you lost what you had. The good thing about the second attempt is it will take you half as long! Please post it when you get it done!


----------



## SouthernMan (Sep 19, 2008)

I agree with Joan, it is very important to save a project even if it is in the early stages of development, I've learned that fact the hard way. My computer has a battery backup so if the lights blink or go out, my computer will still have power for me to save my work. Before I purchased the back up, I had many photoshop projects go down in flames because the lights blink or the power was lost for a few seconds, that happens all the time out where I live.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 19, 2008)

I was not using Photoshop on this as it is easier to use the other program but cant save it with the other program without flattening the entire picture. Funny thing is I may not have a OC Port to put those labels on now!


----------



## Joanie (Sep 19, 2008)

This is another reason to use Photoshop! You can save without having to flatten!


----------



## Joanie (Sep 19, 2008)

And what happened to your OC port?


----------



## Wade E (Sep 19, 2008)

Some other lucky wine maker received it I guess! Theres a chance of getting more though. Not to worried as I have some other special order wines either going or coming eventually. I did look forward to this 1 though as Ive heard so many good things about it.


----------



## SouthernMan (Sep 19, 2008)

wade said:


> I was not using Photoshop on this as it is easier to use the other program but cant save it with the other program without flattening the entire picture. Funny thing is I may not have a OC Port to put those labels on now!



What program are you using?


----------



## rgecaprock (Sep 19, 2008)

*Wade,*

*Your colors evoke a fall feeling....and Im sure your wine is most excellent. *


*You are becoming an awsome label maker...............Ramona*


----------



## Wade E (Sep 20, 2008)

Southern, I was using Microsoft Picture It!


----------



## smokegrub (Sep 20, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## Waldo (Sep 21, 2008)

Great label wade


----------

